
Introducing Relate – GraphQL client, data agnostic, connector on top of Redux - bruno12mota
https://github.com/relax/relate
======
bruno12mota
Hey everyone!

I've been working on a new lib called Relate, started as some experimentation,
ended up scaling to a full lib :)

The concept is simple, a simpler and data agnostic Relay on top of Redux. I
think the end result is quite interesting.

Already made some docs for it:
[http://relax.github.io/relate/](http://relax.github.io/relate/)

Would love to get some feedback and opinions about it.

Cheers!

